# ipad dns resolution issue



## lordcoch (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi all!!

I've a problem with ipad and DNS request.
We use an alias in order to acces an internal http portal, we use a PPTP tunnel.

For exemple:

i create an alias:

toto ---> toto.tata.com

toto.tata.com is my http portal.

I connect my ipad with pptp.
I try http://toto -> don't work
i try http://toto.tata.com -> work!!!!

Have you got an idee to solve this issue? (my DNS server is a windows 2008 R2 server)


----------

